# My Australian Kelpie Boss!



## stationgirl (Nov 18, 2011)

This is my new little working dog (in the making) who will accompany me, my Rabbiting dog and jack Russell out to the sheep station next year. His name is Boss and he has super working lines on both side and big ears (still working on pointing up), out in the desert you need big ears so they can cool down faster. he's 11 weeks old today!


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

I have never heard of an Australian Kelpie. Quite an interesting pup you have. Thank you for sharing him with us. How big will he get when he is full grown?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Such a cute little pup! I just love those ears.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

First time i've heard of an australian kelpie too!
He sure is handsome, love the ears ! <3


----------



## stationgirl (Nov 18, 2011)

He'll get to be about 40lbs and about the size of a medium sized BC


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is adorable!


----------



## Karamay (Dec 15, 2011)

OH cool! I met one in Canada once, they're nice dogs! love his ears lol


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG He looks almost identical to my Kelpie when he was a pup! More white on the chest but my gosh they look a lot a like, same coloring and the huge goofy ears!! so cute! thanks for sharing.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry I just had to post a comparison pic of Thumper, at 12 weeks. Even though Thumper is not a purebred he looks so close to being purebred when looking at your Kelpie. I love love love your pup  

Thumper @ 12 weeks.


----------

